# Birthday Bunnies



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Tracker turned 13 last week so my son and I took her out to celebrate. We jumped three and she had three good chases. My son ended up shooting two and the third one gave him the slip. A great January hunt with my son. My granddaughter Maddie came out and posed with the bunnies and Tracker.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad you had a great day with your son, Maddie and Tracker. Even at 13 years old I bet Tracker had her bell ringing all day long. . May have to get an enlarged, framed version of that pic!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pic for sure.
Brings back a lot of memories.


----------

